# Жжение в голове



## Елена64 (2 Май 2016)

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, мне 52 года, (вес 55 кг., Давление 110/70) около 3 месяцев назад появилось чувство жжения в голове (печет больше в области затылка и преимущественно слева) и боли в шее (в области где заканчивается шея, и также преимущественно слева). Работа сидячая, уже к обеду «горит» в голове в области затылка и в шее. Если нахожусь в одном положении стоя или сидя, через минут 40 затекает (как бы тяжелеет) затылок и начинается жжение, при изменении положения жжение уменьшается и проходит, тогда вообще ничего не болит, при постоянно меняющемся положении жжение возникает, как бы очагами, в разных участках головы через разные, не зависимые ни от чего промежутки времени. Стали появляться легкие, редкие головокружения. Спасибо. С Уважением Елена.


----------



## La murr (2 Май 2016)

*Елена64*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2016)

Рентгенолог, составлявший протокол МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, явно погорячился, найдя протрузии МПД там, где их нет. Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
У невролога были после обследования?


----------

